# Halloween 2013 - House



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Well I'm only 10 months late for posting, but here are some pics of the house from 2013. I do most of the decorating, but my parents have gotten much, much more interested over the last several years! There are maybe only 15 houses on our town (14,000 people) that decorate like this. It's not a lot/over the top, but everyone who comes by absolutely loves it, and I love seeing every one enjoying it!

Dustyn :jol:

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10152349179126943.1073741846.715101942&type=1&l=56c4f79414


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Love your use of lighting


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very colorful, although I do really like the B&W photos as well - give that vintage look to a scene.


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

Hairazor said:


> Love your use of lighting


Thanks! I used the spotlights from Spirit, and am very happy with them. I didn't really know what colours to use, so I used a mix. This year, I have a couple themes in mind, and one would be just blue lighting. For the price of the lights ($24.99) it's a good, affordable choice. Prior to 2013, I used flood lights, and the difference between them and LED is amazing.


----------



## dusty588 (Oct 8, 2006)

RoxyBlue said:


> Very colorful, although I do really like the B&W photos as well - give that vintage look to a scene.


I love B&W photos. I've started doing more photography recently, and have been doing lots of B&W stuff.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Really cool photos. Your haunt is spooktacular! Can't wait to see this year.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Good job with the lighting. And I agree about the B/W photos.


----------

